# New User from Iowa



## FrostyNuggets (8 mo ago)

Hello, from Iowa. 

Just took up archery this spring with my wife. We started with a pair of recurves but I’m having so much fun that I’m already looking at expanding our bow collection. She’s shooting a 25# Samick Sage and I’m shooting a 50# Bear Grizzly.

I’m looking forward to learning from you all, thanks for having me! Stay safe out there and God bless.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome to AT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## campanellamax8 (9 mo ago)

Welcome from OK!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noryb59 (May 3, 2021)

FrostyNuggets said:


> Hello, from Iowa.
> 
> Just took up archery this spring with my wife. We started with a pair of recurves but I’m having so much fun that I’m already looking at expanding our bow collection. She’s shooting a 25# Samick Sage and I’m shooting a 50# Bear Grizzly.
> 
> I’m looking forward to learning from you all, thanks for having me! Stay safe out there and God bless.


Hello from Michigan I used to live in Iowa de Moines and Sioux city


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

FrostyNuggets.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome from Iowa


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## RobDuncan11 (10 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

Welcome and enjoy! ... tons of great people and information here. I'm from the spirit lake area of iowa!


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## autumnorange (10 mo ago)

FrostyNuggets said:


> Hello, from Iowa.
> 
> Just took up archery this spring with my wife. We started with a pair of recurves but I’m having so much fun that I’m already looking at expanding our bow collection. She’s shooting a 25# Samick Sage and I’m shooting a 50# Bear Grizzly.
> 
> I’m looking forward to learning from you all, thanks for having me! Stay safe out there and God bless.


welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Ryangreene (8 mo ago)

@


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Welcome from Maine


----------



## autumnorange (10 mo ago)

Ryangreene said:


> @
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


welcome


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## cwreedy (Jan 1, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Kels73 (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## UnlimitedHunting (8 mo ago)

Welcome from CA


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Meosborne (8 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Trex90 (Nov 16, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## beratna moben (8 mo ago)

FrostyNuggets said:


> Hello, from Iowa.
> 
> Just took up archery this spring with my wife. We started with a pair of recurves but I’m having so much fun that I’m already looking at expanding our bow collection. She’s shooting a 25# Samick Sage and I’m shooting a 50# Bear Grizzly.
> 
> I’m looking forward to learning from you all, thanks for having me! Stay safe out there and God bless.


----------



## beratna moben (8 mo ago)

Hey there fellow Iowa new archer!


----------



## arrowsonpoint (7 mo ago)

Welcome from socal


----------



## ArkieSaddleHunter (Feb 19, 2021)

Welcome from AR


----------

